# Alberta EMT-A Industrial Day Rate



## BEorP (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am just hoping to get some feedback to know whether what I have been offered is fair for an industrial day rate for an EMT-A in Albera. Is $350 a reasonable rate to work for a company with a good reputation?

Thanks!


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 20, 2013)

BEorP said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am just hoping to get some feedback to know whether what I have been offered is fair for an industrial day rate for an EMT-A in Albera. Is $350 a reasonable rate to work for a company with a good reputation?
> 
> Thanks!



The Company I work for Pays EMTs between 275-350 starting out depending on experience and time of year.


----------



## BEorP (Mar 20, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> The Company I work for Pays EMTs between 275-350 starting out depending on experience and time of year.



Thanks! I should have mentioned as well that I have approximately four years of PCP experience in Ontario (non-industrial) and a couple degrees if that matters.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 20, 2013)

BEorP said:


> Thanks! I should have mentioned as well that I have approximately four years of PCP experience in Ontario (non-industrial) and a couple degrees if that matters.



You might get a bit more if you are lucky but that range is pretty standard


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 21, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> The Company I work for Pays EMTs between 275-350 starting out depending on experience and time of year.



They pay EMRs in Alberta 250/day with some companies paying an additional 50.00/day for meals.  As well I found out some oilfield medics (they call eeveryone a medic from EMR to EMTP) only have OFA because there is no law in Alberta mandating the minimum requirements (I just found that out I was surporised because I thought you had to be an EMR registered with ACoP at the minimum).  As well ACoP dropped the A from EMT about 5 years ago.  I thought EMTs got paid 300 to 400.00 day with EMTPs making anywhere from 500.00 to 1000.00 / day.  As well To be registered as a EMR, EMT or EMTP With ACoP the registration fees are some of the highest in Canada


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 21, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> They pay EMRs in Alberta 250/day with some companies paying an additional 50.00/day for meals.  As well I found out some oilfield medics (they call eeveryone a medic from EMR to EMTP) only have OFA because there is no law in Alberta mandating the minimum requirements (I just found that out I was surporised because I thought you had to be an EMR registered with ACoP at the minimum).  As well ACoP dropped the A from EMT about 5 years ago.  I thought EMTs got paid 300 to 400.00 day with EMTPs making anywhere from 500.00 to 1000.00 / day.  As well To be registered as a EMR, EMT or EMTP With ACoP the registration fees are some of the highest in Canada



Companies usually have summer and winter pay rates. The last site I was at the EMR was making 250, EMTs 350. That was the winter rate. For summer take off 50 bucks. If you are in a camp everything is usually provided. If not you have a hotel that is paid for for you and you are reimbursed for food at a set rate per day.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 22, 2013)

As well some companies will have the medic pay their own source deductions which means at tax time CRA will give you a big tax bill.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 22, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> As well some companies will have the medic pay their own source deductions which means at tax time CRA will give you a big tax bill.



Even with having AB taxes taken out I will still owe 5-7 k. Income tax on the east coast is much higher.


----------



## errey (Mar 31, 2013)

that sounds like a reasonable day rate for EMT/PCP you won't make much more normally unless you are working off-shore, however most off-shore rigs only hire EMT-P's and RN's


----------

